# Very proud of myself and my fiancee



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay I have been thinking about getting another dog for a while now, and my fiancée is moving from Virginia back to his home in Florida where we are buying a 4 bedroom house and it seems kind of empty.

So I made my fiancée a romantic dinner and I was going to ask him about rescuing a Maltese....Before I know it he said "Hey....Can we put our name down to rescue 2 Maltese....Uhmm....Not just for me...But for askim too"  MEN! Ha-ha! 
I was crying with joy! So I am just submitting my application to SCMR, and I am really excited, now that big 4 bedroom house will not be so quiet, we don’t have kids and don’t want any, we are just in love with Askim, his little personality, and his addiction to playing! 
I am so excited I have already submitted my application for July/August when we move  I am way to excited and just bouncing around! :wub: 

I have also been out shopping in the UK (Looking after my mum after her surgery this week), and brought 500 bucks worth of new toys, food trays, little clothes, blankets, brushes, shampoo, etc, even though I haven’t been accepted yet. I am just thinking positive and praying that it all works out okay. I know I am a good mom to Askim and I can’t wait to help out more babies in need!

Sorry if this is a really scatty post, I am very jet lagged still and very excited, not a good combination.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Way to go!!

I'm glad that you guys have decided to go through rescue. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

(your post makes more sense than most of mine... and I don't have an excuse)!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How exciting! Lot's of love and luck to all of you.
xoxox


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 22 2009, 02:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=731919


> Way to go!!
> 
> I'm glad that you guys have decided to go through rescue. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:
> 
> (your post makes more sense than most of mine... and I don't have an excuse)!! :biggrin:[/B]


LOL thanks!  I am so excited that it took me 20 mins to type that and calm down because i started bouncing on my chair :mellow: I think I should of grown out of that by now!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!!! We're bouncing for you too :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so happy for you and your husband. So glad you guys decided to rescue!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yeaaaaaa!!!! I had a feeling you would do this. You are a great person and very helpful to me with the rescue we were trying to find a home for.

Wonderful news!!!

Marsha


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Way to go!! I'm excited for you too and can't wait to hear how everything goes. 
Please keep us updated!!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

congratulations!! thank you for being so awesome  

little askim is going to be so happy to get 2 new siblings!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Sooo happy you've decided to get not just one but 2! little rescues! I think they will bring a whole new and wonderful experience to you all!!


----------



## kayteuk (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone! People at SCMR probally were looking at my application like I was a freak for submitting it months in advanced, but I am a extreme planner. I told askim on the phone today hes going to get some doggie friends, and he just heard "Doggie" and went mental down the phone barking, his play bark. Oh dear  I am soooper excited, thanks for all the well wishes, if anyone has any advice for preperations and anything else please let me know!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah for you! :aktion033: Girl, you bounce, bounce all you want. I would be excited too! I can just see you sitting there with 'ants in your pants' - feels good, doesn't it? Maybe we should all bounce a little more! Good for you, I am happy that you are happy. :cheer: 
Terri


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Good for you - AND your fiance! :chili: :chili: It's great to know that TWO :wub: :wub: little rescues will have a loving furever home!! I'd be bouncing like a rubber ball too!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Way to go!! Two new future rescues will have a great new home and sibling this summer! And it's not crazy to submit your application in advance. Often you find one that you just fall in love with and want, only to find out he/she has already been adopted. It's actually a very good idea to have your application on file.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks to all you rescuers! What fun!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm a foster mom for SCMR and I live in Florida..tell me what you are interested in and i'll keep my eyes open for you.
Cindy


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Good for you!!
Congratulations! :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

YAAAY great news :chili: :aktion033: :chili: :aktion033:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am so incredibly happy for you! A new house and new housemates are two (in your case, three) reasons to celebrate! Please keep us informed.


----------

